# Vehicle Identification Number الرقم التعريفى للمركبة



## عثمانكوا (7 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا الموضوع موجود بكثرة ولكن هنا ملخص بطريقة جميلة وفية إضافات
*VIN:
**Vehicle Identification Number*

*
الرقم التعريفى للمركبة*
* هو الرقم المميز الذى يحمل كامل مواصفات السيارة
و نعرفه برقم الشاسيه...
**يتكون الرقم التعريفى من 17 خانة:**

17 ....5 4 3 2 1

و على حسب الخانات:
*
1 بلد المنشأ
2 الشركة المصنعة
من 3 إلى 8 نوع الهيكل، خط التصنيع، نوع التقوية، نوع الفرامل
، نوع الماكينة، نوع الجيربوكس.
9 Check Digit
10 موديل السنة
11 موقع التجميع
من 12 إلى 17 الرقم التسلسلى التصاعدى للإنتاج. 
*و هنا أمثلة للخانات
**Digit 1: Country of Origin:

1,4,5 - USA
2 - Mexico
3 - Mexico, Puerto Rico, Costa Rica
6 - Australia
9 - Brazil
J - Japan
K - Korea
L - Taiwan
S - United Kingdom
V - France or Yugoslavia
W - Germany
Y - Sweden
Z - Italy* 

​*Digit 2: Manufacturer:*​* 
**3 - Peugeot*
*8 - Isuzu (USA)*
*A - Audi, Alfa Romeo, Isuzu, Jaguar, Mitsubishi, Sterling, AMC*
*B - BMW, Dodge, Volkswagen*
*C - AMC, Cami, Chrysler*
*D - Mercedes-Benz, Daihatsu*
*E - Eagle*
*F - Ford, Renault, Subaru, Peugeot*
*G - GM, Suzuki-USA, Nummi*
*H - Honda, Acura, Hyundai*
*J - Jeep/Mercedes-Benz, Daewoo, Lincoln*
*M - Hyundai, Mazda, Mercury, Mini*
*N - Kia, Nissan*
*P - Plymouth, Precis, Porsche*
*S - Saab, Scion, Subaru, Suzuki*
*T - Toyota, Lexus*
*V -Volkswagen, Volvo*
*X - AMG*
*Y - Mazda (USA)*
*Z - Ford*
​ *Digit 10: Model Year:

**9 -2009*
*8 -2008*
*7 -2007*
*6 -2006
5 - 2005
4 - 2004
3 - 2003
2 - 2002
1 - 2001
Y - 2000
X - 1999
W - 1998
V - 1997
T - 1996
S - 1995
**A -2010
**B -2011*
*C -2012

**و حتى لا يستصعب عليك الأمر،،،،

إليك هذا الموقع لتحديد موديل و نوع السيارة،
كل ما عليك فعله أن تدخل الرقم التسلسلى كاملاً:

*http://www.decodethis.com/

*يمكنك إستخدام هذين الرقمين كأمثلة بالموقع
قم بنسخهما و إلصاقهما بالمكان المخصص: 

**
1GKFK66U84J126841

**
* *ZFFYT53A220127087

(منقول)
*
*
* ​







​*
*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة
وجمعة مباركة


----------



## r_s_algafer (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع متميز بارك الله بك


----------



## black88star (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## saad_srs (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

